# Anyone interested to port more Apache stuff?



## minimike (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone interested to port more Apache stuff?
I mean following projects

Apache Harmony
Apache Directory Server
Apache James

Good Software there isn't controlled or shipped from Oracle. To get even more enterprise features for FreeBSD

I have successfull Compiled Harmony 5. But it haves the known FreeBSD IPv6 Bug like all Java distrubtions.


----------



## swills@ (Jan 31, 2011)

I once looked at porting Apache Directory Studio, but it was a lot of work and essentially came down to re-porting Eclipse. I instead decided it made sense to just install Eclipse and add ADS as a plugin, which worked fine. Perhaps a port to do that would make sense.


----------



## minimike (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it's more interesting for productively use on a Enterprise Server. The Apache Emailserver is realy nice for a Corporate. LDAP and Kerberos from the Directory Server and Harmony to choose the political correct version of JAVA to deploy the infrastructure services for Email, Kerberos, LDAP, Groupware and the Webside


----------

